
Ask HN: What news is getting buried during the Covid pandemic? - gnicholas
Companies often announce news they don&#x27;t want covered while attention is elsewhere (Friday afternoon, during another major news event, etc.).<p>What news have you seen being trickled out during the COVID madness, possibly in the hopes of not attracting too much attention?<p>So far I&#x27;ve seen Bill Gates stepping down from Microsoft&#x27;s board (which could affect their stock price, in a normal market), and a couple other news tidbits that I&#x27;ve already forgotten (so well-done to whoever was in charge of those decisions!).
======
gnicholas
UPS CEO stepping down [1], president of US Soccer steps down [2], Juul
cofounder steps down [3].

1: [https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2020/03/12/ups-ceo-
davi...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2020/03/12/ups-ceo-david-abney-
step-down-shipper-names-carol-tome-new-ceo/5030423002/)

2: [https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/us/president-of-us-soccer-
ste...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/us/president-of-us-soccer-steps-down-
trnd/index.html)

3: [https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/stephaniemlee/juul-
jame...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/stephaniemlee/juul-james-
monsees-resigns)

------
mister_hn
Immigrants at the Greece borders getting oppressed..that was partly hidden

